# 2012 S-Works Roubaix SL3...



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

Finally got around to uploading a picture....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

You own one of the nicest bikes on the planet.
Congrats.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> You own one of the nicest bikes on the planet.
> Congrats.


Thanks Man, I'm so addicted to biking, I've been dreaming about an S-Works ever since I got my first Roubaix back in 05. This is the icing on the cake for me. I swear, call it a sickness, but it's all I think about. Most weeks it's...work...ride...work...ride...work...ride...etc...(If only I didn't have to work)! I'm hoping this bike will be as reliable as my 08 Roubaix Expert...time will tell.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

You bought the mac daddy in my book. Looks to be nicely proportioned as well...right amount of seat post..not too aggressive bar drop...looks to be a 56cm. I debated about your frame...but in the end I bought its little brother the SL3 Roubaix Pro and love the bike. One part of me wanted the Sworks but in the end I believe I made the best choice since I was building with Campy...and threaded BB is easier to do with a Campy crank.
Your bike is very sweet and no doubt you will love it. I have had a chance to ride the bike on a few half and metric centuries now..do 1-2 a week...and it is clearly more comfortable and just as fast as my Look road bike it replaced. Have fun..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike... congrats!!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking build man, looks very light.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

My bad, just realized this should have been posted in the "Bike Pic" thread...is there a way to move it there? Sorry Guys/Gals....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Davesnhere said:


> My bad, just realized this should have been posted in the "Bike Pic" thread...is there a way to move it there? Sorry Guys/Gals....


You could ask the mods to move it, but it's not uncommon for members to post their bikes in more than one place, so I'd just post another in the Bike Pic thread.


----------



## JRock457 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking bike! Do you know how much your bike is weighing at the moment?


----------



## 2wheelerrideon (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice bike! Kinda looks familiar. My first Roubaix...switched from a Madone and wished I would have done it sooner!


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice bike!
how tall are you and what size?


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

JRock457 said:


> Great looking bike! Do you know how much your bike is weighing at the moment?


Sorry I didn't see your post sooner...before adding the seatbag I had my LBS weigh it...15.05 lbs....after adding seatbag at home on my bathroom scale 16.2 lbs...


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

a_avery007 said:


> nice bike!
> how tall are you and what size?


I'm 6.0', the bike is a 56...


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

2wheelerrideon said:


> Nice bike! Kinda looks familiar. My first Roubaix...switched from a Madone and wished I would have done it sooner!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice!! I almost went with the red and white, but changed my mind after seeing the Green on Black....Just got back from my usual 30 miler...man this bike likes to fly!!! My other Roubaix is more of a laid back, kinda take it easy, go the distance kinda ride(if you know what I mean)...the S-Works just refuses to go slow!!! I've never been this fast so early in the season (the mountain biking I did all winter helped alot too). I swear this bike is making me such a better rider in all areas. I've never been a speed demon, mostly built for distance, but I'm thinking this season is gonna be a Go Fast one!


----------



## mlondon (Apr 13, 2007)

This thread seems an excellent place to ask a question that is on my mind.

I have a '07 Roubaix Expert which over the years I've completely upgraded (SRAM Red, Reynolds wheels, etc.) However the frame has developed a crack and I'm in the process of TRYING to get a warranty replacement from Specialized (never crashed, just appeared...).

The first shop I brought it to had their Specialzed rep look at it and said they will not replace under warranty, but offered me a price of $1,999 on a S-Works frame, which is $1,000 less than the usual $3,000 retail price.

I'm bringing the frame to another shop today who says he has a better relationship with Specialized and claims he can probably get it replaced under warranty. If that happens, I'll have a new 2012 Roubaix Expert frame for free.

I used to race when I was younger, now 49 and love riding for the sake of riding, and love the plush yet snappy ride of the Roubaix.

For those of you who have ridden both S-Works and non-S-Works Roubaixs, do you think I should pass up the offer of a free frame to get the discounted S-Works. Will cost me about $2,600 by the time I swap the parts over, tax, etc. Much more than I was planning on spending. 

I'm less concerned about the weight, as my bike is already quite light, much more interested in the quality and "complience" of the ride.

Many thanks.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I currently have an S-Works Roubaix SL2 (2009) and while I've never ridden a non-SW Specialized prior, I doubt if I can tell the difference in ride quality between an SW Roubaix frame and a non-SW Roubaix. I'm guessing the current year Expert with a different carbon lay-up and frame design will ride smoother and provide snappier feel compared to your 2007 Expert. I think you'll be very happy with a 2012 Expert, but $1999 for a current SW Roubaix is a great price.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mlondon said:


> This thread seems an excellent place to ask a question that is on my mind.
> 
> I have a '07 Roubaix Expert which over the years I've completely upgraded (SRAM Red, Reynolds wheels, etc.) However the frame has developed a crack and I'm in the process of TRYING to get a warranty replacement from Specialized (never crashed, just appeared...).
> 
> ...


My suggestion aka way I would play it in your shoes is:

1. Negotiate with the shop with the better relationship with Specialized.
2. Either get the replacement Expert...the new Roubaix Expert is a superb bike and a big leap ahead versus your '07
or:
3. Ask if you can pay the difference to upgrade to the Sworks...which will likely be $1K.

A. you will be very happy with the Expert. I just built a Roubaix SL3 Pro...ask for the Pro frameset to hang your components on...it is basically the Sworks with 1 step down in carbon...from 11r to 10r. Some say they can feel the difference and others say they can't.

In any event, you are bound to improve your current bike.
Good Luck.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

mlondon

The Roubaix Expert and Roubaix Pro are the same frame. The retail Expert and Pro bikes have different components, wheels, paint.

For 2012:
Roubaix SL3 Expert - FACT IS 10r carbon SL3 frame
Roubaix SL3 Pro FACT IS 10r carbon SL3 frame

What I have experienced is that when Specialized sends a warranty replacement they send the Pro Frameset, since they sell the PRO frameset. 
Just my experience. YMMV
Yes, they sell the S-Works Roubaix SL3 OSBB Frameset also, but if you get the S-Works frameset as a warranty replacement my advice would be to take a trip to Vegas, you are on a HOT streak! 

There was a major redesign for the Roubaix in 2009, and Specialized has been refining it since then; they just keep making it better and better.
I had a 2008 Expert, I now have a 2009 Pro, and the difference was significant, nothing wrong with the 2008 Expert, but the redesign for 2009 was a great improvement.

Good luck, I hope you get a warranty replacement Pro or Expert.
Moreover, if as roadworthy suggests, you could negotiate the S-works for 1K, I say got for it!

Good Luck!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

mlondon said:


> The first shop I brought it to had their *Specialzed rep* look at it and said they will not replace under warranty, but offered me a price of $1,999 on a S-Works frame, which is $1,000 less than the usual $3,000 retail price.



Is that *the* Specialized Rep, or the shop guy who talks to Specialized, lol.

A neighbor's 3 yr old came into the garage and knocked my Roubaix and workstand down cracking the chainstay. The shop manager relayed that account to Specialized, and they did a free courtesy replacement. 

A favorable warranty consideration on an SL3 would be excellent.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

On the complete bike, I think the 2012 Pro has a BB30 bottom bracket.On the complete bike, I think the 2012 Expert has integrated / threaded bottom cranket. But, the Pro frameset (not complete bike) is integrated / threaded BB. 

In your shoes, if I could get a 2012 S-works frame for a grand, that would be fine by me.... but a broken frame is a broken frame ... and it's under warranty ... so maybe stick to your guns and hold out for a free expert, then take good care of the shop on the swap... new tires, etc.

In other words, I agree with RW....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Scott in MD said:


> On the complete bike, I think the 2012 Pro has a BB30 bottom bracket.On the complete bike, I think the 2012 Expert has integrated / threaded bottom cranket. But, the Pro frameset (not complete bike) is integrated / threaded BB.
> 
> In your shoes, if I could get a 2012 S-works frame for a grand, that would be fine by me.... but a broken frame is a broken frame ... and it's under warranty ... so maybe stick to your guns and hold out for a free expert, then take good care of the shop on the swap... new tires, etc.
> 
> In other words, I agree with RW....


I debated when deciding on replacing my Look frame with the new Roubaix Pro you mention. I scoured ebay for a 2011...the model year the SL3 Roubaix came out, but just didn't find what I wanted. I bought my Look frameset off ebay new in 20007 and never had a hint of trouble with it and resold it on ebay to a happy buyer. But cracks do crop up though rare if not induced by crashing or foul play because of all the testing Specialzed does...probably most occur due to mfg. variance in the carbon lay up that is difficult to encompass in production validation testing. There is alway Calfee for repairs and carbon can be typically repaired to 100%. But the issue of a warranty this time around I thought was the prudent path...that and I couldn't find just the right frameset. So I supported my lbs and glad I did. They are nice people but for a bike nut who likes to build bikes, generally better deals can be struck elsewhere. But support of a lbs is a good thing and nice to have warranty support as occurred in the case of the OP. 

The thing that is striking however...just like capability to fix or upgrade a bike...how much variance there is in bike shop support when it comes to warranty. One's fate for warranty support really rests in the capability of the bike shop and rapport they have with Specialized. It really transcends the legitimacy of the issue...but rather if a shop is any good or not...case in point the OP's plight...quite common.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Scott in MD said:


> On the complete bike, I think the 2012 Pro has a BB30 bottom bracket.On the complete bike, I think the 2012 Expert has integrated / threaded bottom cranket. But, the Pro frameset (not complete bike) is integrated / threaded BB.
> ..


Scott

You are correct about the Bottom brackets, :thumbsup:


----------



## kiekeboeboe (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice!!! Beautifull Black and Yellow S-Works, I own a 2011 S-Works, the SL3 is one hell of a bike, enjoy!


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

kiekeboeboe said:


> Nice!!! Beautifull Black and Yellow S-Works, I own a 2011 S-Works, the SL3 is one hell of a bike, enjoy!


That 2011 red and white is so NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JRock457 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice bikes!!!! I am thinking of moving from the Madone to the S-Works Roubaix myself. I like the fact that it is light stiff but at the same time comfortable. I have only had the chance of riding the 2012 SL3 around the parking lot so I don't know if it is a real indicator of anything but I was really impressed. 

Anyone else switch from a Madone to a Roubaix?


----------



## mostoc (Apr 23, 2012)

My girlfriend made the Madone to Roubaix switch (per my recommendation). She liked her Madone, but the Roubaix was a frame upgrade (and price), and she loves it.


----------



## JRock457 (Apr 8, 2012)

That is great to hear. Yeah everything that I have been reading about the roubaix been nothing but good and I think it fits my type of riding as well. I currently have a Madone myself and was looking for something that will give me a little bit more bit but at the same time be smooth so then I can do centuries without hurting too bad, lol.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

JRock457 said:


> Very nice bikes!!!! I am thinking of moving from the Madone to the S-Works Roubaix myself. I like the fact that it is light stiff but at the same time comfortable. I have only had the chance of riding the 2012 SL3 around the parking lot so I don't know if it is a real indicator of anything but I was really impressed.
> 
> Anyone else switch from a Madone to a Roubaix?


I rode a Madone 5.9 and a Roubaix S-Works SL2 back to back about a month ago. The difference in ride was significant. The same bumps suddenly felt 30% smaller on the Roubaix. I went in expecting to like the Madone better and ended buying a SL2 frame.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

EWT said:


> I rode a Madone 5.9 and a Roubaix S-Works SL2 back to back about a month ago. The difference in ride was significant. The same bumps suddenly felt 30% smaller on the Roubaix. I went in expecting to like the Madone better and ended buying a SL2 frame.


You got a big discount on the SL2? I'm riding one but got it back in late 2009, I think for about $800 off retail..

The 5.2 was a nice bike at that time too. I just wanted room for fat tires...


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

mlondon said:


> This thread seems an excellent place to ask a question that is on my mind.
> 
> I have a '07 Roubaix Expert which over the years I've completely upgraded (SRAM Red, Reynolds wheels, etc.) However the frame has developed a crack and I'm in the process of TRYING to get a warranty replacement from Specialized (never crashed, just appeared...).
> 
> ...


I think you should get the Expert frame for free. My 2009 S Works has the 10r carbon also and apparently the layup on the Pro has changed for the better so I doubt there's all that much difference between it and the current S-Works. It's most likely superior to previous generations of S-Works although who knows by how much. I actually liked the ride of the Pro back then and I think that was the 9r carbon. 

What was the reason they wouldn't replace your cracked frame. I thought it was a lifetime warranty? I hate having to negotiate this stuff where a lifetime warranty is apparently not for the life of the frame. What kind of crap is that?


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> You got a big discount on the SL2? I'm riding one but got it back in late 2009, I think for about $800 off retail...


I got ~$1000 off the original price of the frame. I built it up with Ultegra Di2, and couldn't be happier. Great bike.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi JRock457

I am the lucky owner of both a Roubaix S-Works SL2 & SL3!!
I used to ride a Scott CR1 (the one before the Comfy version), and I chose that one over the Madone, for its very stiff head tube, but I never thought changing to a Roubaix, could mean that much of a difference in how fast I am on my rides, and how less exhausted I'll feel after the ride...! - But I have never looked back after switching to Roubaix - My guess is, that you'll love the way those Roubaix frames simply do everything extremely well.

I must say though, that the SL3 S-Works seems a bit stiffer in both the BB and the head tube, compared to the SL2 S-Works.

With respect

Mads


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

I rode a 2008 Roubaix Expert and wanted something stiffer for the big climbs here...looked at Cervelo RS (wish i looked at R3), Look, Trek, Scott and several others...was not looking to get another Roubaix...though the bike was most comfortable by far...I wanted a stiffer more race/comfort bike. Guy selling Cervelo's told me I had to look at the Roubaix SL3 Expert as it was perfect for what i wanted. He let me take it on a test ride right after the Cervelo and it was a game changer...my looking was over...SL3 Expert is a fanastic bike...comfortable (not as comfy as the 2008 fact 8 roubaix), stiff, climbs like a goat, and steady handling. Bought the bike and took it out...GREAT RIDE...noticed blemish in the coating and took it to the bike shop. They said cosmetic and just put fingernail polish over it. Was having it tuned at another shop and they said Specialized to proud of their reputation and wouldnt accept and to let them call. Specialized replaced the frame with the Blue and Black Pro frame...Road the bike once and it was great (basically same frame). Wife took it in for adjustment when i was on business trip and called me saying they found a small bubble (rise) in a section of the paint under the seat (same as other area had varnish issue)...I was bumming. Shop manager come on and informed me Specialized said they would replace it with a grey Pro frame. Informed them i didnt really prefer the grey frame and did they have any 2011 frames or could i pay the difference and upgrade to a S-work frame as i wanted the red and black (didnt know about the yellow/black). They called me back and asked if i would take the yellow/black s-works frame for the price of the shop changing out parts ($79). Today will be my first ride on my 2012 S-Works SL3 frame...it looks great in pictures, but up close and personnel it is gorgeous.

OP...I would probably exchange for the SL3 expert frame as it is a game changer compared to roubaix prior to 2009. It is free and that frame is so sweet you wont wipe the grin off your face for some time. If you have the cash and they let you upgrade, and you want the S-Works status you cant go wrong their either...i wish i could give you specific ride comparisons but havent been out on S-Works yet...but when i do i will let you know. I had money in my slush fund and do not like all grey bikes and loved the red and white sworks...only reason i considered the S-Works option...SL3 Pro frame is a great frame. Either frame will give you a great riding experience for many years.

My confidence in Specialized frames is not tarnished...both problems on the bikes were just cosmetic in nature. I did build further confidence in Specialized customer service however; as they went to great lengths to ensure I knew I made the right decision staying with them...I will not need a road bike for some time i believe...but if family or friend needs one you know who i am directing them to...did i mention how good the yellow/black Roubaix S-Works looks in person.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

sick. post pics!!!

just picked up a 2012 roubaix elite and very happy.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

*2012 SL3 S-Works Update....*

Just wanted to pass along an update on how much I like this bike, except......Ok, all my averages have gone up, bike refuses to go slow, smooth as butter, and just makes me want to ride everyday! 
Only complaint would be the Dura Ace shifting that I thought would be great, and so far has been sh*t!!! I've had the bike back to my LBS 3 times, and I'm hoping that all is good now....Been shifting like crap ever since I took delivery, would not even shift up on the rear cogs upon my first ride! I took it back and they said I needed a new hanger, so they ordered one, and adjusted the rear as best they could...It shifted ok, but was making a hell of a clicking noise while in the upper 4 rear cogs so I took it back and had the mechanic look at it again (this time it was their ace mechanic). He was not happy with it either, and he spent an hour tweeking this and that, and said to take it out and if need be bring it back the next day. He also said Shimano would cover any or all replacement parts under warranty if need be....Kinda makes me sick to have spent so much money, and have to deal with this crap from day one...my old Roubaix(Sram) has been bulletproof ever since I bought it (thinking I should've stayed Red....
So today I head out for my usual 40, and damn it if the rear keeps hanging on the upshifts Again!!! Now I'm pissed so I head back to the LBS where the ace mechanic says he spent the night thinking about my bike, and did some research on it...he said that the bikes are shipped with a plastic tube protecting the cable that runs through the frame, and they are instructed to remove it upon delivery/setup...his theory was that because of the bends in the cable where it exits the frame in the rear, there is a lot of friction, and it is causing it to hang up...He greased up the cable, installed it into the plastic tubing, and re-installed it into the frame leaving it in the plastic tubing to reduce the friction. So far, so good...it seems to be shifting like it should have since I took delivery! Time will tell, and hopefully the problem is solved. I'll post a follow-up after I get a few rides in to see if the problem is solved.


----------



## john7531 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, fantastic bikes! I am a long time lurker on these forums but have somehow not managed to get my 5 requisite post counts to start a new thread. At any rate( I really don't want to hijack, but this is related to Roubaix framesets), I would like to know if anyone here can tell me if the 2012 Roubaix Elite shares the same fork and seatstays as the SL3(I understand that they were redesigned to allow the ballon to go down past the zertz)? I have searched everywhere for answers to no avail but have noticed looking at pics that several design cues appear to be much closer to the SL3 than the SL2. So far the only obvious and definitive difference that I can make out is that the rear brake cable is routed through the toptube. Many thanks, hoping to get my new Roubaix very very soon.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

Ok, my bad...I just did some searching here on the net and discovered that the shifting problems on the roubaix with the internal cable routing has been well documented, and there is even a Tech bulletin(dated 11/23/2010) from Specialized on it!!! I am going to send it to my mechanic, and hopefully if the problem persists, he can take care of it for me.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

Davesnhere said:


> Ok, my bad...I just did some searching here on the net and discovered that the shifting problems on the roubaix with the internal cable routing has been well documented, and there is even a Tech bulletin(dated 11/23/2010) from Specialized on it!!! I am going to send it to my mechanic, and hopefully if the problem persists, he can take care of it for me.


Hi Dave

Could you post a link to the tech bulletin??

Would be nice to be prepared if I should ever encounter such a problem!!

Thanks:thumbsup:

With Respect

Mads


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Davesnhere said:


> Ok, my bad...I just did some searching here on the net and discovered that the shifting problems on the roubaix with the internal cable routing has been well documented, and there is even a Tech bulletin(dated 11/23/2010) from Specialized on it!!! I am going to send it to my mechanic, and hopefully if the problem persists, he can take care of it for me.


Sadly your 'ace' mechanic doesn't know what he is doing. With proper set up...I built my Roubaix SL3 Pro frameset up...the bike will shift flawlessly. No grease should be applied to the cable. My new Roubaix shifts better than my previous Look roadbike with external cable routing with the same groupset.
Good luck. Cable set up isn't rocket science but proper set up from shifter to rear derailleur escapes many.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> Sadly your 'ace' mechanic doesn't know what he is doing. With proper set up...I built my Roubaix SL3 Pro frameset up...the bike will shift flawlessly. No grease should be applied to the cable. My new Roubaix shifts better than my previous Look roadbike with external cable routing with the same groupset.
> Good luck. Cable set up isn't rocket science but proper set up from shifter to rear derailleur escapes many.


Road, Thanks for the input...have been pulling my hair out cause of what I paid for this bike,and it's lack of proper shifting. Gonna give it a few more rides to see how it goes before I take it back (again) and demand the proper set-up!


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

vaetuning said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Could you post a link to the tech bulletin??
> 
> ...


http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/roubaix_sl3_shifting_fix.pdf


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

Rode a 50 miler today,shifting seems to be ok for now...


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I could never get my '09 Roubaix to shift properly in the long run. It would start off nice, but always get out of whack in some way or another. I finally ordered a new hanger, which incidentally is now about 3/8" shorter. Had my friend check it with the Park tool, and now it shifts much better.


----------



## SuperHawk (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a question to all of the Roubaix owners. I am thinking about swithcing from my 2008 Madone 5.2 to a 2012 Roubaix Expert. I currently ride a 54cm Madone is there that much difference in frame size from Trek to Specialized. The 54 Roubaix is actually a 54.8cm. My bike before the Madone was a 2007 Carbon alum, Roubaix but a 52cm. I am 5'8" and with a 31 3/4 inseam. Any sizing help would be great before I pull the trigger on a new bike.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

SuperHawk said:


> Just a question to all of the Roubaix owners. I am thinking about swithcing from my 2008 Madone 5.2 to a 2012 Roubaix Expert. I currently ride a 54cm Madone is there that much difference in frame size from Trek to Specialized. The 54 Roubaix is actually a 54.8cm. My bike before the Madone was a 2007 Carbon alum, Roubaix but a 52cm. I am 5'8" and with a 31 3/4 inseam. Any sizing help would be great before I pull the trigger on a new bike.


You are average height..or just under with a std. leg length.
See Spesh Roubaix sizing chart by height. I believe you are a slam dunk 54 cm which is what the chart suggests.
Hope that helps. 
PS: if you go a racier fit and opt for a 52, now you somewhat defeat the purpose of the bike...taller head tube is big help to comfort. A 56 will likely be a bit big...but you could ride it as well with a short stem. Believe 54 is the sweet spot.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea i believe Roadworthy nailed it for you. Wife, who is also 5'8", was out testing all week and two different Spec shops put her on a 54 Roubaix. She felt it fit like a glove. I am also that height and on a 54 S-Works Roubaix...now i went and purchased a 3T stealth 100 mm stem instead of the 110 and dropped the rise from 12 degrees to 6 degrees and i am liking it...that stem looks wicked on the bike...personal preference however. To address your question...yes you should fit nicely on a 54 Roubaix Expert.


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> You are average height..or just under with a std. leg length.
> See Spesh Roubaix sizing chart by height. I believe you are a slam dunk 54 cm which is what the chart suggests.
> Hope that helps.
> PS: if you go a racier fit and opt for a 52, now you somewhat defeat the purpose of the bike...taller head tube is big help to comfort. A 56 will likely be a bit big...but you could ride it as well with a short stem. Believe 54 is the sweet spot.


Don't go with that chart, i am 5,7 and 52 is on the limit too big. Test get all your body part mesure, and test on a real bike.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

2wheelerrideon said:


> Nice bike! Kinda looks familiar. My first Roubaix...switched from a Madone and wished I would have done it sooner!


I'm going to be stepping up from a Langster track bike soon. Looking for a long distance bike and am eye-balling a Roubaix myself...:thumbsup:


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

*s works +mavicwo*

Today just received the frame set,this is first photo,


----------



## john7531 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice! I had to settle for the 2012 Elite, just picked it up last week.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

john7531 said:


> Very nice! I had to settle for the 2012 Elite, just picked it up last week.


well...at least you won't have those miserable shifting problems we've all had here with our internal cable routings.....:cryin:


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

keong72 said:


> Today just received the frame set,this is first photo,


Looks like the start of an awesome machine. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

keong72 said:


> Today just received the frame set,this is first photo,


Pretty exciting to build such a sweet bike. Next time tho, get a pedicure...kidding. 
Be sure to share your build pics along the way.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

*Shifting problems??*



Devastazione said:


> well...at least you won't have those miserable shifting problems we've all had here with our internal cable routings.....:cryin:


Hi there

Just to correct you - I've had NO shifting problems whatsoever with my S-Works Roubaix SL3, running Campy 11speed.

With Respect

Mads


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

how does sl3 compare to sl2?


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

*done*

Finally done, s works, di2,mavic SL, s works handler and stem,,,


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

*SL2 vs. SL3*



framesti said:


> how does sl3 compare to sl2?


Hi Framesti

Well, I guess there's no uniform answer to your question, but I'll try to give you my version as I experience the differences when riding my 2 bikes....

First of - both are S-Works - 1 SL2 & 1 SL3.

I am 189cm high and I weigh 108kg, former weight lifter, and somewhat power full legs.

Head tube: The SL3 seems to be somewhat stiffer in the head tube area, and one can feel it standing up sprinting, while pulling in the handlebar...
Furthermore the SL3 steers a bit more confident - both in technical curves and while descending..

BB: The bottom bracket also seems stiffer on the SL3 - but both bikes do have excellent power transfer. But there's just that bit more of snap while accelerating and sprinting on the SL3.

As both have the same geometry - their overall riding characteristics are the same.

Comfort: Here's the main difference - The Fact 10 carbon of the SL2 actually makes the bike feel a little more comfortable than the SL3 with its Fact 11 carbon. But I guess it is the same difference in type of carbon, that make the SL2 feel a little more dull, whereas the SL3 feel more agile and a bit tighter, due to its improved stiffness all over.

At the end, I wish to emphasize that both bikes are quite excellent and I really do enjoy them both!!

With Respect

Mads


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

SL2 versus SL3...nicely explained Mads.


----------



## SuperHawk (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I picked up a 2012 54cm Roubaix Expert Frame set, matched with 2012 gray Ultegra group set w/ carbon pedals, Dura-Ace carbon clinchers, Selle Italia Pro-Link seat,and FSA K-Wing. 

Pics to follow the bike is at the shop getting all cabled up.


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

*done*

Done it ,,,,,


----------



## stevepeter83 (Apr 8, 2012)

I also wear Mavic Fury MTB shoes. Love the yellow theme.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

Well after a little over six month's of taking my S-Works back to my LBS numerous times for clunky/erratic shifting, today they finally replaced my frame (Under Warranty) with an SL4 S-Works frame! They said that Specialized is aware there was a design flaw that existed in some (not all) 2012 S-Work Roubaix's, and are replacing them under warranty. I could not be happier to finally have a bike that shifts like it was supposed to all along! Last week I was told that only certain size/color schemes were available, and lucked out getting the Carbon Satin/Charcoal/Neon Red (that I really liked) in my size...Looking forward to getting in as much riding as I can before the snow/bad weather hits here, and will post on here how well it performs after a few hundred miles...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, lucky you! What flaw in the frame creates bad shifting?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Davesnhere said:


> Well after a little over six month's of taking my S-Works back to my LBS numerous times for clunky/erratic shifting, today they finally replaced my frame (Under Warranty) with an SL4 S-Works frame! They said that Specialized is aware there was a design flaw that existed in some (not all) 2012 S-Work Roubaix's, and are replacing them under warranty. I could not be happier to finally have a bike that shifts like it was supposed to all along! Last week I was told that only certain size/color schemes were available, and lucked out getting the Carbon Satin/Charcoal/Neon Red (that I really liked) in my size...Looking forward to getting in as much riding as I can before the snow/bad weather hits here, and will post on here how well it performs after a few hundred miles...


Congrats on the new bike. That said, there is nothing physically about any Specialized frame that contributes to 'clunky shifting.' Nothing. Unless there is a piece of the frame that has fallen off...lol. There are copious claims about poor shifting on virtually all top of the line bikes sold and it always comes back to the same thing...poor set up.
My 2012 Roubaix SL3 which is identical for all intents to the Sworks bike is perhaps the best shifting bike I have owned...with Campy. Also hidden cable routing has nothing to do with poor shifting...another myth. There is no difference in cable friction as there is no contact with cables internal to the frame. Shimano groupsets...both Ultegra and DA are very sensitive to set up because of their short cable pull ratios and inherent design of their groupsets. New Shimano DA is completely redesigned to address these issues.
Have fun with your new frame. On one hand I believe it is great that Specialized is so supportive of their customer base with free upgraded frames but sadly this cost gets passed to their customer base in terms of frameset purchase prices which have gone up big time for 2013.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

dcorn said:


> Wow, lucky you! What flaw in the frame creates bad shifting?


Was told it was because of the bend in the cable...for some reason some frames had problems, but most do not...mine did. I said all along it was a problem with the Dura Ace components (I am by no means a mechanic though), and after numerous trips back to my LBS, they contacted Specialized who finally OK'd a new frame....I'll post a pic soon....


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> Congrats on the new bike. That said, there is nothing physically about any Specialized frame that contributes to 'clunky shifting.' Nothing. Unless there is a piece of the frame that has fallen off...lol. There are copious claims about poor shifting on virtually all top of the line bikes sold and it always comes back to the same thing...poor set up.
> My 2012 Roubaix SL3 which is identical for all intents to the Sworks bike is perhaps the best shifting bike I have owned...with Campy. Also hidden cable routing has nothing to do with poor shifting...another myth. There is no difference in cable friction as there is no contact with cables internal to the frame. Shimano groupsets...both Ultegra and DA are very sensitive to set up because of their short cable pull ratios and inherent design of their groupsets. New Shimano DA is completely redesigned to address these issues.
> Have fun with your new frame. On one hand I believe it is great that Specialized is so supportive of their customer base with free upgraded frames but sadly this cost gets passed to their customer base in terms of frameset purchase prices which have gone up big time for 2013.



Road, I agree completely with everything you said here...I think it is awesome that a company stands behind their product enough to replace a major part of it. For the money I spent, my bike should not have shifted as badly as it was...that being said, was my LBS at fault here for it's set-up/adjustments/etc(probably)...I dunno, I'm not a mechanic. I stated to them from day one that I thought it was a problem with the Dura Ace components, they insisted on going the "problem with the frame" route, and also told me it was a well documented problem. Who am I to complain when they replaced my frame under warranty?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Davesnhere said:


> Was told it was because of the bend in the cable...for some reason some frames had problems, but most do not...mine did. I said all along it was a problem with the Dura Ace components (I am by no means a mechanic though), and after numerous trips back to my LBS, they contacted Specialized who finally OK'd a new frame....I'll post a pic soon....


I am sorry but to me this is complete BS. There is nothing on a frame that contributes to poor shifting. If you had DA, then likely the shop didn't know how to set it up. As mentioned in my previous post, of all groupsets out there, Ultegra and DA...essentially the same...are sensitive to set up. Many reports of poor shifting that can be resolved with vigilant set up. The frame has nothing to do with it. Shimano reworked its DA 7900 which many pan for a myriad of issues. New DA 9000 is reported to be a vast improvement and the first time in 20 years Shimano has changed its rear derailleur pull ratio...again in response to balky shifting due to greater shifter friction when routing cables under the bar tape. DA 7800 by comparison never had as many issues as DA 7900 because of reduced cable friction of routing cables outside the bar tape.
Enjoy your new frame...reports are the new SL4 Roubaix is simply outstanding.


----------



## Dar5yl (Nov 27, 2012)

I swear this bike is making me such a better rider in all areas.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=269441&stc=1&d=1354108861


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Davesnhere said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=269441&stc=1&d=1354108861


Beautiful. How about a review? New groupset or transfer? How does it shift?
Congrats!


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> Beautiful. How about a review? New groupset or transfer? How does it shift?
> Congrats!


Thanks Road..It was just a transfer (DA)..So far it's only got 30 miles on it (1 ride), mostly cause of my other addiction (Mountain Biking), LOL..Anyhow, My freaking heart sank as the first upshift hung up just like the old frame (you were right in your earlier posts)..but after a few miles, and running through the gears, it definitely improved. New frame is freaking amazing...I can really feel the difference, and my times all went up to verify it! Major headwinds yesterday when I rode, and I was still able to best 6 of my regular segments! I am so stoked, as I was kinda worried that I gave up the best frame I ever owned for this one, but after yesterday I couldn't be any happier. The jury is still out on the shifting (gonna give it a few hundred miles to see how it goes)...Wish there was another Specialized dealer close by to try, Might end up going electric down the road, who knows? What do you recommend?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Davesnhere said:


> Thanks Road..It was just a transfer (DA)..So far it's only got 30 miles on it (1 ride), mostly cause of my other addiction (Mountain Biking), LOL..Anyhow, My freaking heart sank as the first upshift hung up just like the old frame (you were right in your earlier posts)..but after a few miles, and running through the gears, it definitely improved. New frame is freaking amazing...I can really feel the difference, and my times all went up to verify it! Major headwinds yesterday when I rode, and I was still able to best 6 of my regular segments! I am so stoked, as I was kinda worried that I gave up the best frame I ever owned for this one, but after yesterday I couldn't be any happier. The jury is still out on the shifting (gonna give it a few hundred miles to see how it goes)...Wish there was another Specialized dealer close by to try, Might end up going electric down the road, who knows? What do you recommend?


Awesome. Love the color and look of the bike. That would be the one I would get...if I could work up the muster to break the piggie bank to pony up. A suggestion is...if the shifting continues to languish...lose the DA 7900. Both new Red...and Campy shift much more solidly than DA 7900. I actually bought a DA 7900 Groupset as an experiment to put on my Roubaix SL3 and hated it and reinstalled my Campy group. Sram redesigned Red this year and it is said to be a lot better. Other couple of options are....Shimano Ultegra Di2 is excellent...and Shimano's new DA...complete redesign is probably as good as any mechanical groupset out there.
Have fun...what a great bike.


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet Bike Dave... I made a deal earlier this week on the same color frame, complete build with the new Red. The cobble gobbler didn't come with the build because there is some kind of manufacture problem but once they come out, I'll get that too. I had my shop order a shorter stem for me so until that comes in... no pics because the stem on the bike is white just to make the correct fit. I'll take the bike for her cherry ride Sat.


----------



## Davesnhere (May 28, 2005)

5 years later, the SL4/S-Works Roubaix is still going strong and still my favorite bike of all time!


----------

